# Scroll Saw Woodworking & Crafts magazine



## martinka (9 Aug 2013)

Is it available in the UK? I wouldn't mind seeing the details for the steampunk box in the latest edition - #52.

Are there *any* scroll saw mag's in the UK?

Martin.


----------



## bobman (9 Aug 2013)

Hi Martin you can get it in the uk but you have to subscribe through the gmc group.com i used to subscribe i don't think you can buy it in any newsagents. Hope this helps


----------



## martinka (9 Aug 2013)

Thanks bobman. How often is it issued? Options are to subscribe for 4 or 8 issues. At 32.50 for 8 issues I don't suppose it's a bad price, but at the same time it's a lot to spend on a mag I might not want to keep buying. Another option is to wait until #52 becomes a back issue, but then the price is 5.50. Decisions decisions.


----------



## bobman (9 Aug 2013)

I got a years subscription bought for me a couple of Christmas ago and I think you get four a year summer spring fall and holiday day which is the winter issue but to be honest there was only a few things in them that interested me sometimes you get them come up on eBay I'm looking for issue 51 and 52 but I will probably buy them later has back issues. Bob


----------



## scrimper (10 Aug 2013)

There used to be a UK magazine called "The Scroll saw" it was published by GMC and I thought it was very good, however they ceased publication due to limited sales.
GMC then offered "Scroll Saw workshop" which was only available on subscription, I took this for a few years but it was quite a lot of money for 4 magazines per year and eventually I ceased to subscribe.

I wish a UK Scroll saw magazine was available but it's such a niche market I doubt it would be financially viable.


----------



## scrimper (10 Aug 2013)

Just checked, GMC do "Scroll Saw Woodworking & Crafts" it costs £17.95 for 4 issues inc Post which is not unreasonable IMHO, they also have some back issues available at £5.50 inc post.

https://www.thegmcgroup.com/pc/viewCate ... tegory=904


----------



## journeyman (11 Aug 2013)

I've been subscribing for a couple of years now and find it to be good value. 4 issues a year. There are some good articles and a good mix of patterns covering all aspects of scroll sawing. Why not go on the web site www.scrollsawer.com. You can subscribe there and receive a free extra mag. You may want to look on their forum also. There is some wicked stuff on there.
Mick


----------



## martinka (11 Aug 2013)

Thanks Mick, but I was looking at that forum before I even had a scroll saw. It was finding one of the mags whilst trawling the deepest darkest parts of t'internet that got me interested. I found it on usenet really, which isn't the internet, but who's checking?


----------

